# Just showing off =)



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a photo shoot tonight and I finally got set-up pics of Molly and Gertie 

Here is Molly, the reigning queen at 5 years old, 3 months fresh. She scored 91EEVE even though she was lopsided from contracting mastitis in one half late last lactation 









Here is Gertrude, Gertie is a brat and would not set up properly :roll: She is 2 years, 4 months fresh and got a score of 90VEEE









Here is her clipped udder from 2 weeks ago

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















And here is one of our most promising yearlings, Sophie, she is granddaughter to our SGCH doe Symphony(EX90), and 3/4 sister to Symphony's daughter Sirianne(VG87) and she scored VEcV overall V


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Purty does!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice....  :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

They are beautiful. What a pretty udder!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What beauties you have there! Amazing scores too :greengrin: 

I really like ogling udders too.....and Gerties is one that makes me :drool:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody 

Liz, let me tell you, I could just stare at Gertie all day long, she is just the prettiest goat :lol: And she is the most immature goat we have, she acts just like a little kid, lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty girls!! :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are all beautiful! You are putting together quite the herd!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks  I still have a few years to go though until my breeding program is where I want it.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

COngrats and good job at the care. They look great!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are great looking!!! :leap: Her udder is gorgeous!!! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks John and Shivonne


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

They are very nice looking ...thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice!! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I just hate it when pretty does act up when you are trying to get their pictures! But you can still see they are lovely goats - you must be thrilled with thoses E's in mammaries!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lol, yeah the prettiest ones are the brattiest ones :roll: Thanks though


----------

